# Help with the move to NZ from Canada



## Liane (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello;

I am a 45-yr old Canadian living in Ontario Canada. I long to move to New Zealand, but I'm not on the skills shortage list, and I'm too 'old' for a working holiday visa (have to be 35 or under. Imagine that!). I have a 6 yr old daughter I would be bringing with me. Im a professional administrative assistant currently working for the Min. of Attorney General. I've been on the Immigration NZ site, but I still find it daunting to try to find the right visa because I'm not on 'THE LIST' of jobs in demand. I've considered selling my home here in Canada and just going to NZ as a visitor, and once there apply for a visa - but what visa, I'm not sure. Is it possible to find a job in 3 mos? I also have a daughter who will need to be in school while we're there. I may have to hold her back a few months until I find a job. I looked on the job banks in NZ and there are many admin jobs I am qualified for. I've contacted some employers and most said I would need a valid work permit/visa, or be in the country at least. Im also aware of the catch-22 situation wherein to get an offer of employment you need a visa, and to get a visa you need an offer of employment. 

Does anyone have any advice for me? Immigration counsellors are very expensive, and without selling my house, I can't really afford one.

Regards,
Liane


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Liane said:


> Hello;
> 
> I am a 45-yr old Canadian living in Ontario Canada. I long to move to New Zealand, but I'm not on the skills shortage list, and I'm too 'old' for a working holiday visa (have to be 35 or under. Imagine that!). I have a 6 yr old daughter I would be bringing with me. Im a professional administrative assistant currently working for the Min. of Attorney General. I've been on the Immigration NZ site, but I still find it daunting to try to find the right visa because I'm not on 'THE LIST' of jobs in demand. I've considered selling my home here in Canada and just going to NZ as a visitor, and once there apply for a visa - but what visa, I'm not sure. Is it possible to find a job in 3 mos? I also have a daughter who will need to be in school while we're there. I may have to hold her back a few months until I find a job. I looked on the job banks in NZ and there are many admin jobs I am qualified for. I've contacted some employers and most said I would need a valid work permit/visa, or be in the country at least. Im also aware of the catch-22 situation wherein to get an offer of employment you need a visa, and to get a visa you need an offer of employment.
> 
> ...


Hi Liane,
Welcome to the forum.
I've moved your thread into the main forum to gain exposure and hopefully lots of replies !

What's happening in Ontario ? I have 3 colleagues who have recently migrated here in NZ with family all complaining of 7 months of snow is too much ;-)

As I see it you wouldn't qualify for Residency unless you had a job offer to give you enough points for automatic selection - 140 points or over.
You could come over on a Temporary Work Visa but again you would need to secure a job offer from an NZ employer to be eligible.
Quite right you're too old to apply for WHV and you wouldn't be eligible for Silver Fern Visa due to your work not being on the skilled list - this visa is really difficult to obtain anyway.

You could come over as a visitor with your daughter and try to find work.
It isn't strictly allowed - as it isn't written in black & white in the visa conditions, but many people do come to NZ as visitors in the hope of meeting potential employers, having interviews and trying to secure work.
You just have to be really careful and make out you are genuine visitors and don't have a load of work documents with you just in case you get searched at the airport.
Immigration may turn a blind eye to people coming here as visitors with the sole intention of trying to secure the elusive job so they can apply for Residency with bonus points or to secure a Temporary Work Visa.
Immigration are well aware that it goes on, but NZ customs don't take it in the same light and will be more than happy to prevent someone entering the country and send them right back home (with a 5 year visa ban) if they appear to be bending the rules too much.

Must admit its a massive decision for you to sell up in Canada and just move out here on a visitor visa with your daughter in the hope you will find work before your 3 months is up and lodge the necessary work visa application.
What happens if you don't find work and must return home to a place you don't have a home ???

Be mindful of the fact that on a visitor visa you must show onward or return travel before your visitor visa expiry, you must have proof of funds for your visit, you must have an idea of an itinerary appropriate to that of a visitor and if asked you must not show any reasons why you wouldn't return back home - so be careful talking to anyone if you haven't got a home or job to go back to!

Your daughter will need a study visa to attend school and you will have to pay international student fees to that school since you aren't an NZ Resident or Citizen, but its questionable why you would come as a visitor but you want your daughter to attend school whilst visiting.
Your right in keeping her off school until you find a job offer and secure the necessary visa to work.

Not advising you do this, but if it was me I'd leave my house in Canada - maybe rent it out short term, come over for a long 3 month holiday with your daughter (and actually treat it as a holiday), but whilst here I'd try and meet with potential employers to secure a job before leaving. Employers love the face to face confrontation where work is involved. It shows you are serious and dedicated.
Leave all the job hunting paperwork, cv's, certificates etc at home but have it all electronically stored/scanned on a clip drive or pen drive so you can easily chuck it in a PC over here and print all your documents out.
But, have a good idea of the places you want to visit, a camera, guide books etc etc

Good luck


----------



## Liane (Jun 11, 2013)

*Thank you !!*

WOW! a wealth of information! Thank you soooo much for taking the time! You answered every question I had, and then some! Lol. Is there a chance I could extend my visit beyond 3 months? And in the event I secure employment and receive a temporary visa, could my daughter go to school for free? As she's only 6 yrs old, would she require a student visa? And if the job offer is permanent, but not an accredited employer, do I just keep renewing my temporary visa? And if so, how many times can I renew it? Could I apply for perm resident if I've been with the same employer for, say 2 years? 

Liane


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Liane said:


> WOW! a wealth of information! Thank you soooo much for taking the time! You answered every question I had, and then some! Lol. Is there a chance I could extend my visit beyond 3 months? And in the event I secure employment and receive a temporary visa, could my daughter go to school for free? As she's only 6 yrs old, would she require a student visa? And if the job offer is permanent, but not an accredited employer, do I just keep renewing my temporary visa? And if so, how many times can I renew it? Could I apply for perm resident if I've been with the same employer for, say 2 years?
> 
> Liane


Hi,
No worries, it's what I'm here for 

Yes there is a chance you could extend the visitor visa by applying to Immigration for a "Variance of conditions" or an extension to the visa expiry date.
Not guaranteed as they have to be convinced why your reasons for staying warrant an extension.
They will only allow 6 months in any 12 month period or 9 months in any 18 month period and I think it all depends where you are from and the relationship between the countries.
9 months is the longest period anyone is allowed in one hit on a visitor visa.

If you found a job in your time here as a visitor and applied for a Temporary Work Visa so you could work, I don't think your daughter would be able to have free education.
I think it's only for Residency Visa holders and above.
I'm sure you will still have to contribute to fees.
It has been mentioned before in other threads if you scan through some of the older ones.

Yes she would need a study visa unless she is only studying temporarily whilst on a visitor visa....
School-age visitor visa holders can attend a primary, intermediate, or secondary school for a single period of study of up to three months per calendar year provided the study finishes within the calendar year. 
School-age visitor visa holders are not permitted to study in term one of a school year if they undertook a single period of study in term four of the previous year while on a visitor visa.

If you secure a job offer from an NZ employer this will allow you to apply for a Temp. Work Visa. The length awarded could be anything from 12 months minimum to I think around 30 months maximum and all depends on what your employer is willing to provide as a contracted employment term and the type of work etc.
Yes you can extend the Temp. Work Visa or apply for another one to replace it which extends the term you can stay in NZ.
There is no limit to how many times you can re-apply for a Temp. work visa, however the maximum period allowed is 3 years.
You must also re-apply giving yourself enough time for a new Temp. Work Visa to be issued before your old one expires as having an application lodged doesn't give you the right to stay without a valid visa.

The job offer may also give you enough points to apply for a Residency Visa. These take longer to secure but allow you to live study and work permanently in NZ and would be the natural progression from the Temp. Work Visa if you wish to stay longer than the 3 years.

Be aware that "any' changes to your circumstances when in NZ on a Temp. Work Visa must be reported to Immigration - e.g an employer change or a job change or the responsibilities of your job changing as these are all conditions of your Temp. Work Visa so any changes have to be considered by Immigration to see if you are still eligible and if so a new Temp. Work Visa will be issued.

Also Temp. Work Visa time does not count towards Citizenship. Only Residency and Permanent Residency counts to Citizenship.

It is also more difficult to obtain finance etc when on a Temp Work Visa. You will have to put more of a deposit down and your payments can only be as long as you are eligible to stay in the country. 

Cheers :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Liane (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you very much and for taking the time. On another topic: personally, do you like living in NZ? Have you ever been to Canada? I've been reading A LOT about living in NZ, news articles, expat forums, etc. Every country has it's own problems, but what alarmed me was reading about the extremely high UV radiation in NZ and the high incidents of domestic violence and child abuse. I also read about how cold and wet NZ is, where people are freezing in their homes. And i also read that westerners (Can and US) are not very welcome in NZ, and making friends is very hard because Kiwis are not friendly. As I have such high hopes of escaping there and think of NZ as paradise, these comments made me worry. I would really apprereciate your point of view.

Thank you 
Liane


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Liane said:


> Thank you very much and for taking the time. On another topic: personally, do you like living in NZ? Have you ever been to Canada? I've been reading A LOT about living in NZ, news articles, expat forums, etc. Every country has it's own problems, but what alarmed me was reading about the extremely high UV radiation in NZ and the high incidents of domestic violence and child abuse. I also read about how cold and wet NZ is, where people are freezing in their homes. And i also read that westerners (Can and US) are not very welcome in NZ, and making friends is very hard because Kiwis are not friendly. As I have such high hopes of escaping there and think of NZ as paradise, these comments made me worry. I would really apprereciate your point of view.


Yes, there are UV issues from the hole in the ozone layer (it's getting smaller!) you need to be aware of, covering appropriately and wearing sunscreen are an important factor to living in NZ.

Yes, there are high numbers of domestic violence and child abuse, it tends to be within certain cultures. There is a strong push to improve that situation, but, depending on your living choices, it's not likely to be in your face or impact your life here in a significant manner.

NZ is beautiful, lush and very green. It stays this way because of rain! Yes it rains in NZ, technically I believe the average precipitation in NZ is similar to that of Southern Ontario (rain and snow combined). Fall, Winter and Spring here are much like fall and spring in Southern Ontario with no winter. So far, overnight lows have been between 4 and 12 degrees, with 8 being a pretty realistic average. The shocking difference is housing. Until about 2 years ago (exaggeration!) no one in NZ had heard of insulation or double glazing or weather seals. If you live in an older home that hasn't been upgraded, and are used to North Americas central heating, you will be shocked! We rent an older villa and it has little to no insulation, so in the winter it's been an effort (and an expense!) to keep the place warm for a toddler and two babies. 

I've not experienced any animosity towards being Canadian (once they find out I'm not American). Like many countries, kiwis tend to be prejudice towards Americans in daily conversation (but also, South Africans, Australians and Brits as well! "Bloody Poms", "Damn Yanks") but not generally in a way practically impacting day to day life, IME. I've had no issues making friends, but, my situation has inserted me in to a pre-existing social circle of friends, partners and family.


----------



## Liane (Jun 11, 2013)

Do you prefer NZ over Canada? Any regrets ?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Liane said:


> Thank you very much and for taking the time. On another topic: personally, do you like living in NZ? Have you ever been to Canada? I've been reading A LOT about living in NZ, news articles, expat forums, etc. Every country has it's own problems, but what alarmed me was reading about the extremely high UV radiation in NZ and the high incidents of domestic violence and child abuse. I also read about how cold and wet NZ is, where people are freezing in their homes. And i also read that westerners (Can and US) are not very welcome in NZ, and making friends is very hard because Kiwis are not friendly. As I have such high hopes of escaping there and think of NZ as paradise, these comments made me worry. I would really apprereciate your point of view.
> 
> Thank you
> Liane


Hi,
Yes we do like living in NZ. We're sure we've made the right decision coming here and leaving the UK.
I settled really quickly and my wife often comments that I changed (for the better) very quickly on arrival here, as all the issues that were bothering me back in the UK (with family etc.) ceased to exist. It was like a massive weight was lifted off my shoulders.
However its not a simple transition. It doesn't matter how much research you do, life here is a culture shock at first.
It has take my wife a lot longer to love it here. I assume because she was the one left at home each day minding the baby and not having much chance to meet people and socialise but I'm glad to say she has a good circle of friends now and is very happy here.
She still misses family and friends back home in the UK, but the quality of life we have here outweighs that issue.

No never been to Canada!
I work with 3 Canadians - all from the Ontario region and they're all glad to be here. Not one of them is missing the snow and cold weather!!!

Liam at Large bang on with all your other questions. Has more experience in the country than me so I'd take the advice.
What can I add ??? :-
Yes the sun appears to be a lot stronger here even when it doesn't actually feel that hot. It is much easier to get sunburn, due to the hole in the ozone I should think! Just have to make sure you use a high factor sunscreen, use a hat and cover up the kids.

Havent seen any issues related to domestic violence and/or child abuse myself. Although you do tend to hear the reports quite often, there must be less of it here as the population is much less ?
But yes it does happen in some cultures and only in certain areas. 
There are many people living on the bread line in certain communities which I would assume compounds the issues.
Also, alcohol abuse can be a problem, especially in those communities which I would assume compounds the issues.
This could also lead to a forced normality of drink driving, kids running amock, petty crime, anti-social behaviour etc in those communities.

Depending on where you live in NZ of course, but I don't feel it is colder or wetter than what I was used to in the UK. 
I'd actually say the climate of Wellington has been dryer and warmer/milder but a tad more wind!
We arrived in NZ's Autumn 2012 which was beautiful weather wise and we had a very mild winter last year. Way warmer than the UK.
Last summer was fantastic and I'd say the first proper summer I've experienced for many years. Looking forward to spring and hopefully 6-9 months of decent weather.
As I say all 3 of my Canadian colleagues love the weather here more so than Canada!

I also work with 2 Americans, and neither they, team Canada or us 3 / 4 Pomms would ever say there is predjudice against any of us as Westerners.
There is light hearted banter and gentle ribbing of course as there are many a Kiwi at work, but it's all good humoured 
I agree that Kiwi's are more difficult to get on with than any other nationality, but that's just the way they are.
We didn't migrate to NZ to be friends with Kiwi's. We came here for a better quality of life and if that entails being friends or not being friends with Kiwi's then so be it. Doesn't matter to me either way.
In all honesty if they aren't my friend, there's only one of us missing out.....and it aint me!!! 
Personally not had any issues with Kiwi's. Get on very well with all my Kiwi colleagues, however I don't socialise regularly with any of them outside of work.
All our friends and people that we have met in NZ are all in the same boat as us - they are all immigrants from England, Ireland, US, Canada.
Maybe we are of a more friendlier disposotion ?

What is it about NZ that makes you think it is paradise ?
My wife had expectations of grandeur before we came but unfortunately life here didn't quite meet that expectation.
She was thinking life would be like an episode of "Home & Away" but without any of the drama!
You know, walking across the beach to get to school ha ha!!!
Always sunny and t-shirt weather!!!
It really isn't like that and is like the UK 20 years ago, which isn't a bad thing.
There's lots of things way behind the Western world - quality of housing, glazing and heating to name but a few, but on other subjects NZ isn't behind.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Liane said:


> Do you prefer NZ over Canada? Any regrets ?


I like different things about each place, to be honest. I've lived in Toronto (and GTA), NY, London, Belfast, Paris and Auckland thus far, and have likes and dislikes about all of them.

I prefer the summer in NZ to Southern Ontario, it's not as hot, and you are not living in AC all summer. I miss December, I love Christmas and the feeling in and around Toronto during the holidays, the chill, the light snow (before the huge dumpings in Jan/Feb/Mar), the music in the stores. They have the music here, but the atmosphere is not the same... It never feels like Christmas too me in shorts and jandals. I am going to strive to be back in the GTA for December at least every three or four years. I miss the cottage, but love living on a lake and having the ocean(!!) a 7 minute walk from our front door here.

I miss Kosher Dill Pickles. Dear god, I miss Kosher Dills.

My wife is a kiwi, and before moving back here had been out of the country almost 15 years, so, we have all her family, friends (and their spouses) here, so, it's a bit different to a skilled migrant who knows no one. I hang out with my brother-in-law quite regularly and my wife's best friends husband and I go to most of the Blues games together. Plus I know a bunch of guys with kids the same age from our antenatal group.

That said and done, I also miss the history and culture of Europe. They say it's a small world, but, it's not that small yet. I'd love to spend the morning on Long Bay, take a stroll down the Place de la Concorde in the afternoon for coffee and then hit the Loose Moose to watch the Leafs game in the evening waking up in London for a fried breakfast the next day. If only.

There are a lot of people from all over the world trying to come to both Canada and NZ, to be able to live in both, I think I'm very lucky to be spoilt for such choice!

No regrets.


----------



## Liane (Jun 11, 2013)

Kisher Dills! Lol Too funny.


----------



## Liane (Jun 11, 2013)

I think my plan will be get my social work degree in 3 years, then apply for a skilled migrant visa. That's my best option. My fear of leaving Canada for NZ is NZ won't be what I had hoped. One of the reasons I'm leaving Canada is for a better life, slower pace of life, live near the ocean, and feel safe. I want my daughter to live in a country free from war and the threat of war, free from the plethora of violent crime and drugs. I just hope NZ is what I hope it is. As for NZ being boring (so some people say), bring on the boring! Lol. I want a relaxed, easy life. I don't want to struggle with the demands of work or struggle financially. Canada is one of the richest countries in the world, yet we have so much abject poverty, good jobs are hard to find, especially in Ontario. We have become a part-time province. Oh, what about the school system? I heard the emementary and high schools can be rough, or does it depend on where you live?


----------



## Liane (Jun 11, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> Yes we do like living in NZ. We're sure we've made the right decision coming here and leaving the UK.
> I settled really quickly and my wife often comments that I changed (for the better) very quickly on arrival here, as all the issues that were bothering me back in the UK (with family etc.) ceased to exist. It was like a massive weight was lifted off my shoulders.
> However its not a simple transition. It doesn't matter how much research you do, life here is a culture shock at first.
> ...



It will just be me and my daughter (now age 6) moving to NZ; therefore, I do worry a bit about loneliness at first. But like you, family problems here in Can are becoming too stressful and I need an escape, to feel a sense of freedom. At age 45, I'm thinking mid-life crisis, but whoever said that was a bad thing? Lol. 
Where in NZ would you suggest in terms of meeting other expats, cost of housing, and weather?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Liane said:


> It will just be me and my daughter (now age 6) moving to NZ; therefore, I do worry a bit about loneliness at first. But like you, family problems here in Can are becoming too stressful and I need an escape, to feel a sense of freedom. At age 45, I'm thinking mid-life crisis, but whoever said that was a bad thing? Lol.
> Where in NZ would you suggest in terms of meeting other expats, cost of housing, and weather?


Nope not a bad thing at all. Mid life crisis or escape, doesn't matter if it makes you happier.
I'm a great believer in trying things to better ones life and quality of life. In my circumstances, if we hadn't have tried we would always have regretted not giving it a go.
I'm not saying we'll stay in NZ forever, but I think I can safely say we'll be here for many years to come - Id say at least till the kids have grown up and left then who knows where retirement will take us ?

Really difficult to answer your other questions as it all depends what you want out of life, what work you need to find etc ?
For most people emigrating here they have a desire to be in a certain place, however they will usually try the first place where they secure work which could be many Kim's away from their desired location and even on a different island!

Initially we looked at Wellington as my desired employer and job was based there. I just had difficulty being introduced to that employer by my then recruitment agent.
For a time it looked like I was going to land a job in New Plymouth but that just didn't work out in my favour and eventually I received 2 x job offers in Wellington so we did end up in the place we first decided on but as I say we would have started off in the place where I first found work.

There are many places for you to try but you need to give the forum more to go on.

Regards,


----------



## Liane (Jun 11, 2013)

:clap2:G


escapedtonz said:


> Nope not a bad thing at all. Mid life crisis or escape, doesn't matter if it makes you happier.
> I'm a great believer in trying things to better ones life and quality of life. In my circumstances, if we hadn't have tried we would always have regretted not giving it a go.
> I'm not saying we'll stay in NZ forever, but I think I can safely say we'll be here for many years to come - Id say at least till the kids have grown up and left then who knows where retirement will take us ?
> 
> ...


Actually Wllington and Hamilton appeal to me. My work will be in social work, which brings me to my next question: Is a 4-your Bachelor's degree in social work recognized in NZ?

Thank you again for the great info!!


----------



## Liane (Jun 11, 2013)

Liane said:


> :clap2:G
> 
> Actually Wllington and Hamilton appeal to me. My work will be in social work, which brings me to my next question: Is a 4-your Bachelor's degree in social work recognized in NZ?
> 
> Thank you again for the great info!!


Oops. I responded incorrectly. In terms of meeting people, other expats, which areas in NZ would be best (except Auckland) ?


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I moved to Auckland 10 months ago from Vancouver. I'm very happy here...but I wanted to reply to your specific questions.

UV: oh yeah, it's like being on top of Whistler all the time on a sunny day--super strong. Even in winter.

Child abuse and domestic violence: I dunno about the stats, but part of this is that NZ is a small, isolated, somewhat sleepy (news-wise) country. Things that would never make The National in Canada make the news every day here. One aspect of "child neglect" that is true, however, is the number of badly built homes and apartments. Mould and mildew are huge issues, as is asthma. Something to consider when looking to rent or buy a place. 

As for my experience here, I love it--but I'd been many times previously. Weather varies daily (hourly!), but the "winter' in Auckland is 14C for a high, 8C for a low (often). Not been below 3C since I arrived, though it can feel very cold indoors because of crap insulation and no central heat. Things are much more expensive, although taxes are lower. Healthcare involves co-payments--largish for doctors for adults (I pay $54), tiny for prescriptions ($5 for 3 months supply if it's on "the list"). Fresh groceries--except for dairy and meat--can be hatefully expensive compared to Canada. 

But the lifestyle is great and I have a good paying job. Not sure when or if I'll buy a house in Auckland though--stoopid, Vancouverish prices.


----------



## jnbates (Apr 21, 2011)

I concur with jawnbc's assessments as they're similar to our own experiences since arriving just over a year ago. Winter prices for produce were eye-popping when we got here, but they drop dramatically in the summer so the mean yearly average is plenty reasonable - best to just eat what's in season. Still grocery costs are about 25% more per month than we were paying in CA buying similar products.

I miss Costco - LOL

I miss fuel for 1.15/L instead of 2.27/L, too,

...BUT...

The climate here in Hamilton is fantastic compared to western Canada, and real estate is FAR more reasonable than Auckland and no traffic/congestion, yet only less than 1 1/2 hrs from Auckland if you want to sneak up there for a day-trip. 

And no (or at least very few) bugs! We went on a 2000 km road trip in January and had hardly any bug-guts on the nose and windshield of the car - unheard of in the old country!

My wife has the good job that got us here (Radiation Therapist) and it pays very well by NZ standards, but the pay scale here is about 25% less than the same job in CA. SO, don't come to NZ to get rich - come here for a change of lifestyle and understand that you'll have to opportunity to be outdoors much more throughout the year, doing activities that don't need to cost much cash. And you'll be able to experience the unique and diverse geography of this fantastic set of islands in the south Pacific as well as short drives to the beaches (Hamilton is 45 minutes from the west coast and 90 minutes from the east coast - awesome!) 

This move for us is being helped by knowing we have a good nest egg of retirement savings already because there's little opportunity to put some aside right now on a single income with two kids and a mortgage. I'm now in University as a (very) mature student and the 5-year plan is that I will attain a degree and gain employment with those new credentials, and then we'll be on easy street! 

If you do end up over here, Liane, heed jawnbc's advice about finding a place that is comfortable and healthy. I have a rant at the end of the 'Fuel poverty' thread that explains more, should you want to know. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...ealand/121088-fuel-poverty-new-zealand-4.html


----------



## Liane (Jun 11, 2013)

jnbates said:


> I concur with jawnbc's assessments as they're similar to our own experiences since arriving just over a year ago. Winter prices for produce were eye-popping when we got here, but they drop dramatically in the summer so the mean yearly average is plenty reasonable - best to just eat what's in season. Still grocery costs are about 25% more per month than we were paying in CA buying similar products.
> 
> I miss Costco - LOL
> 
> ...


Ty JN! May I ask why you decided on leaving CAN for NZ? Also, a social work job with a degreein NZ pays between $42,000 -$66,000. Is that doable in Hamilton?


----------



## jnbates (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Liane - sorry for the delay! I'm an infrequent visitor plus life gets in the way. 

WE immigrated to NZ for a much more comfortable year-round climate, for more interesting professional opportunities for my wife in her career, to diversify the kids' experiences in life and awareness of the bigger world, and to basically live a life somewhere that we figured we might want to end up at when we retire (i.e. if you imagine living in location 'X' when you're retired, why wait until you're retired to live there??). The short answer is, after 44 years Canada was just too fricken cold - HAHAHA!

$42 - 66k/yr is doable for a parent and child in Hamilton, but I'd say it comes down to difference between your situation now and what it would be here. We, a family of four, are living on basically just over half of what we made in Canada (because we've changed our whole dynamic: wife is full time earner while I'm a student vs. me full time 6 figure salary and her 1/2 time in Canada). The difference in disposable income is dramatic and we're still adjusting to that, but by NZ standards we live very comfortably. If you're moving from one situation to a like-situation over here you'll probably adjust more easily.

Some facts: take whatever pay scale you think you'll make, deduct about 22% for PAYE taxes (Pay As You Earn - equivalent to both the federal and provincial income tax), deduct another 3% for Kiwisaver contributions (a federally initiated pension saving program - the employer also contributes 1/2 of what you do), remember that groceries and consumer goods are about 25% more expensive overall, factor in a vehicle and insurance ($700/yr between registration and insurance) and check out some properties in Hamilton at Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz Put some numbers together and see what you're potential life looks like!


----------



## Liane (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you for that great info!! And the more I talk to all of you, the more convinced I get that NZ is in my future!!


----------

